# SOLUTION TO WINDOW CAPTURE



## Carter Richards (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have read many questions regarding problems about how to WINDOW CAPTURE and how many were having problems with it.

Well my friends I think I've found a solution to your problems. 

Unlike normal OBS doing a window capture was dead easy but for whatever reason it's a nightmare on OBS STUDIO, however after hours of banging my head off the wall and almost throwing the dammed PC out of the window I finally worked it out so here's what I did. Please try and let me know if this worked for you.

1) Add WINDOW CAPTURE to your sources - This should window capture your full desktop

2) Right click WINDOW CAPTURE

3) Go into TRANSFORM and click on FIT TO SCREEN.

4) Then go into EDIT TRANSFORM

a) Set the POSITIONAL ALIGNMENT to CENTRE LEFT
b) Bounding box type set to: STRETCH TO BOUNDS
c) Alignment in BOUNDING BOX to CENTRE
There may well be easier ways to set the above 3 but this worked a treat for me.

4) Use the 4 CROP boxes (LEFT - RIGHT - TOP - BOTTOM) and adjust and move the screen until it crops whatever window your trying to capture.

Example I was trying to WINDOW CAPTURE a cricket game and the above enabled me to crop the picture to the perfect size and width.

I hope this helps everyone who's had problems, If anyone finds an easier way to do WINDOW CAPTURE please let me know.

Have fun

Carter Richards


----------



## Harold (Jun 13, 2016)

umm. the steps you're going through don't have anything to do with getting window capture to work right. What are you actually trying to do?


----------



## Carter Richards (Jun 13, 2016)

They do, I've used the normal OBS for 2 years and used window capture all the time to stream football and cricket matches from whatever country.

I would simply capture the window and re-stream however it has been a nightmare on OBS studio so after coming on the forum for help I've read many were having the same problems hence the thread.

Do you know an easier way to do it?


----------



## Harold (Jun 13, 2016)

If you're doing window capture and it's not working, chances are you're trying to window capture chrome, which recently (post version 49 iirc) changed something which causes it to not be window captureable.

Metro apps (windows store, whatever) aren't window or game capturable.


----------



## Carter Richards (Jun 13, 2016)

I've tried several different browsers Harold, Explorer, Chrome and Firefox.

I've never tried using apps to window capture

Can I just ask how you use window capture to capture a screen? I take it from your comments you've got a much easier way of doing this. 

I use smartdns proxy server to access whatever it is I want to watch and stream then use window capture to capture the screen I'm watching. 

I would appreciate any advice on an easier way of doing this.

CR


----------



## Harold (Jun 13, 2016)

For me window capture JUST WORKS (except for chrome which needs acceleration disabled and the above mentioned metro app BS introduced by microsoft)

You don't need or use external apps for window capture.

Display capture is different.

Also, if you're on windows 7, disabling aero breaks stuff.


----------



## Pescio84 (Nov 18, 2019)

Harold said:


> For me window capture JUST WORKS (except for chrome which needs acceleration disabled and the above mentioned metro app BS introduced by microsoft)
> 
> You don't need or use external apps for window capture.
> 
> ...


Hi Harold, I can capture the Chrome page but I've issue with the apps. For example I have black screen capturing whatsapp web. What can I do?


----------

